# My favourite shrimp are simple cherry shrimp!



## bettaguy (17 Dec 2019)

My all time favourite shrimp is the simple cherry shrimp!


----------



## jaypeecee (18 Dec 2019)

Hi @bettaguy 

I also like the simple cherry shrimp very much. When I was given half a dozen, the population grew rapidly. Then, I added some Celestial Pearl Danios, which I suspect preyed on the shrimplets. So, I transferred the CPDs to another tank. I was left with mostly female and a couple of male shrimps but the population continues to diminish. The water parameters have been maintained pretty much constant throughout. I feed them on JBL _NovoPrawn_. But, I recently saw a thread here on UKAPS where a guy was seeing a population explosion - indeed, that may have been the title of his thread. I seem to recall that he fed his shrimp on BacterAE or something like that. Do you have any experience with this?

BTW, your photo above is excellent!

JPC


----------



## bettaguy (18 Dec 2019)

I honestly don’t know what that could be! My only theory could be too much inbreeding maybe has turned them infertile, or less fertile.


----------



## jaypeecee (19 Dec 2019)

bettaguy said:


> I honestly don’t know what that could be! My only theory could be too much inbreeding maybe has turned them infertile, or less fertile.



Hi @bettaguy 

Thanks for your feedback. Where could I find more information about inbreeding? Any recommendations?

JPC


----------

